# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Help Again - Attaching multimedia files

## Alice Rain

Okay here we go again, I'm going to try and attach this really funny thing! No I can't do it, dammit the blond thing again, okay everyone it's an MP4 video thing that was emailed to me. I could copy it to my files so why can't I copy it onto here?

Thanx

----------


## AndyD

If it's an mp4 video file it may be larger than the max file size limit on the forum attachment system. I'd suggest maybe upload it to a file hoting site like dropbox and post a link.

----------

Citizen X (27-Jul-14)

----------


## Dave A

Looking at the attachment manger, it doesn't even accept MP4 files  :EEK!: 

I expect the thinking is that multimedia (such as video) is normally posted elsewhere (e.g. Youtube) and then linked to from within the post.

I'm moving this thread to administrative issues to discuss possible solutions.
Should we keep things the way they are, or should I investigate opening up multimedia storage?

----------


## Alice Rain

Thanx AndyD I have heard of this dropbox thing, are there different ones? If so what do you recommend?

----------


## Alice Rain

Hi Dave
Thanks for your response.  Would just love to share it because it's really funny.

----------


## AndyD

> Looking at the attachment manger, it doesn't even accept MP4 files 
> 
> I expect the thinking is that multimedia (such as video) is normally posted elsewhere (e.g. Youtube) and then linked to from within the post.
> 
> I'm moving this thread to administrative issues to discuss possible solutions.
> Should we keep things the way they are, or should I investigate opening up multimedia storage?


Ooh, I didn't realise MP4 wasn't catered for whatsoever in the attachment system. Given the increasing internet speeds and the decreasing cost of storage/hosting it might be nice to start catering for avi/mkv/mp4 files for future. Not sure of the logistical and cost implications though. 




> Thanx AndyD I have heard of this dropbox thing, are there different ones? If so what do you recommend?


TBH for casual use I'd suggest a free Dropbox account would be fine although if you're a big mobile device user and you want to link everything maybe Google Drive would suit you better.

----------

Dave A (28-Jul-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

Are you blonde ?  :Wink:  ....... And in the Cape  :Wink:

----------


## AndyD

> Are you blonde ?  ....... And in the Cape


I'm brunette until 8 in the evening when, if I'm home alone, I sometimes magically transform from Andrew to Andrea in front of my bedroom mirror. At that point I'm blonde for an hour or two.  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

> I'm brunette until 8 in the evening when, if I'm home alone, I sometimes magically transform from Andrew to Andrea in front of my bedroom mirror. At that point I'm blonde for an hour or two.


Do you have teeth ?  :Wink:

----------


## Alice Rain

Yes, yes, yes I am blond!  And in the Cape!  But I'm not stupid!  Only somewhat stressed out!

----------

HR Solutions (30-Jul-14)

----------


## Alice Rain

You have me somewhat concerned AndyD!  Yes sometimes I am also a brunette, especially in the winter months!

----------


## Alice Rain

You are so mean!  Of course I have teeth which I may add are being held in my jaw by the Grace of God!  And when they all fall out I'll wear one of those moslim head things that cover my face!!!!

----------


## pmbguy

> I'm brunette until 8 in the evening when, if I'm home alone, I sometimes magically transform from Andrew to Andrea in front of my bedroom mirror. At that point I'm blonde for an hour or two.


Why Andrea? I prefer Mandy

----------


## HR Solutions

> You are so mean!  Of course I have teeth which I may add are being held in my jaw by the Grace of God!  And when they all fall out I'll wear one of those moslim head things that cover my face!!!!



LOL ... Alice I was referring to Andy ....  :Wink:

----------


## Alice Rain

Oh shite, that's the blond thing, sorry!

----------


## HR Solutions

No prob  :Wink:  .... Understand .......   :Smile: 

Is it true tho - that blondes have all the fun ?

----------

